# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nog weinig klachten over WMO tot nu toe - Zorg + Welzijn

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Nog weinig klachten over WMO tot nu toe*
*Zorg + Welzijn -** 22 uur geleden*
Gemiddeld geven de mensen een acht voor de huishoudelijke hulp die ze vorig jaar onder het AWBZ regime ontvingen, vertelt Natasja Boom van SGBO dat een tevredenheidsonderzoek in zestig gemeenten heeft uitgevoerd.
Vakbond: massaal ontslag in thuiszorg dreigt Dagblad van het Noorden
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

